# Writing a Letter to My Favorite Actor



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

This may seem silly...but I have always wanted to write a letter to my favorite actor. Unfortunately, I have always been afraid to, since I don't know what I would say. I have resolved to try it, though, as soon as I finish another current goal. It'll be a "reward challenge," I suppose! 

The interesting thing is the fact that this particular actor is known for his eccentric and outgoing nature, which I really admire. I wish I could be like that, but in reality I am the polar opposite. xD I'd like to say something about me admiring that quality in him in my letter, perhaps...if I could say it without being boring or annoying!

Anyway, I just felt compelled to share my silly goal.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Go for it! The actor will love getting a letter about how much you admire him!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Is it William Shatner?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I wrote a letter to my favourite singer I don't think i sent it though.. now i look back at it and i'm embarassed and think it was stupid of me lol so i ripped it up and threw it away.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Go for it! The actor will love getting a letter about how much you admire him!


Thanks for the encouragement! I hope he will like it...I will probably spend month trying to figure out what to say, though. =_=



Brasilia said:


> Is it William Shatner?


Haha, nope. Guess again. 



ChrissyQ said:


> I wrote a letter to my favourite singer I don't think i sent it though.. now i look back at it and i'm embarassed and think it was stupid of me lol so i ripped it up and threw it away.


See, that is what I am afraid of happening! I never know what to say to anyone, let alone a celebrity whom I admire. :um


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Starless Sneetch said:


> known for his eccentric and outgoing nature, which I really admire. I wish I could be like that


Mr. Bean!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

Nada said:


> Mr. Bean!


Haha! No, not him either. It is actually rather amusing having people guess. It'll be interesting to see if anyone guesses correctly. xD


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Come ON! You HAVE to tell us!!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Starless Sneetch said:


> Haha! No, not him either. It is actually rather amusing having people guess. It'll be interesting to see if anyone guesses correctly. xD


Robert Downey Junior!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

F1X3R said:


> Robert Downey Junior!


Nope.

All of these answers you guys have given are valid, and fit the minimal description I gave, though!



ChrissyQ said:


> Come ON! You HAVE to tell us!!


But it is oh-so-much fun hearing who you guys think I am talking about. But fine, here is a hint: Not only is he an actor, but he is involved in music, too.

Oh, how I enjoy guessing games. Who would have thought I would have inadvertently created one here? Though, in sooth, this one is dreadfully easy if you do your research.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I thought it might be Robert Downey too he sings! I DON'T KNOW WHO IT IS! Jeff Bridges?!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> I thought it might be Robert Downey too he sings! I DON'T KNOW WHO IT IS! Jeff Bridges?!


Oh, I didn't know Robert Downey Jr. sang. That's interesting! 

No, not Jeff Bridges. 
Ok, I'll give a better hint: You got the first name right with this last guess.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL I LOVE hints Jeff Goldblum or whatever his name is lol Goldbloom idk i forget you should listen to Robert Downey on youtube he's real good singer!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> LOL I LOVE hints Jeff Goldblum or whatever his name is lol Goldbloom idk i forget you should listen to Robert Downey on youtube he's real good singer!


Yes, you got it! It's Jeff Goldblum! See that wasn't so hard! 

I will have to go look up RDJ's songs on youtube now.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

YAY! Mystery SOLVED! Where's my_ prize_?!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Starless Sneetch said:


> Yes, you got it! It's Jeff Goldblum! See that wasn't so hard!
> 
> I will have to go look up RDJ's songs on youtube now.


That was my next guess, I swear!


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> YAY! Mystery SOLVED! Where's my_ prize_?!


Uh...it's the satisfaction of knowing you've won? xD



F1X3R said:


> That was my next guess, I swear!


Sure, sure!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Starless Sneetch said:


> Uh...it's the satisfaction of knowing you've won? xD


Yeah that was good !


----------

